# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Fol..!!

## Flava

Fol... 

 Dua te me flasesh,qe te me zgjosh nga gjumi..Te me celesh perseri, se zeri yt me ngjall pranvere..
 Hyr dhe rri perjete me mua, brenda ne qenien time sepse me mungon shume aroma jote, me mungon menyra  se si i mendon dhe i merr ti gjerat, ironia me te cilen flet shume here, me mungon shpirti dhe dashuria jote..
  Oh, sa larg je dhe pse un te ndjej shum afer, sepse te dua gjithnje e me shume..
  Hajde pra, foli zemres sime, qe edhe ajo te shkrije nga akulli qe e ka zene, sille djellin tend dhe nditen e syve te tu qe edhe un te arrij me ne fund te shoh..
   Eshte e veshtire..cdogje duket e pamundur tashme, se ti nuk je me per mua, nuk rri me te me degjosh kur une te flas, nuk lexon kur une te shkruaj, nuk je me pranvera ime..
 E ku ti kerkoj une te gjitha keto tani???
Duhet te dal ne rruge e te bertas??Te kerkoj perseri nje yll tjeter..me te mire?? Nuk mundem..as kembet sme bejne me, e as ze e fuqi nuk kam qe te kerkoj dike,qe mund te jete mbase me i mir..se u mesova me ty..
 Ta dish se kenaqem me ty edhe nqs e gjithe bota mund te zhduket, kenaqem me syte e tu edhe nqs sdo shoh sy te tjere me ne jeten time, kenaqem me ty, se vetem ty te dua..aq shume..
  Prandaj me fol, hyr perseri ne porten e zemres sime dhe me fol, vetem me pershendet te pakten..se me ka marre malli per zerin tend qe me ngroh, gjithmone..
 Por ti..i merzitur me mua, vetem me largohesh dhe mbase nuk arrin t'i degjosh fare keto  fjale, qe vijne nga thellesite e shpirtit tim e qe jane vetem per ty..Mbase ste interesojne shume ose mbase nuk me beson me..si dikur!!
 Dhe ti ike..papritur..pa thene me asgje..qeofte edhe..Lamtumire..

----------


## Flava

Te te shkruaj leter ty smundem, 
S'mundem qofte dhe nje fjale ..
Do te trishtoheshe nga lotet perzier me germa, 
E di, do mekesh patjeter ne vaj. 
Por une nuk dua te te trishtoj ty 
Ndaj po e pertyp te cmendurin mall. 
Lotet po i derdh diku 
Dhe letren po e dergoje te bardhe...

----------


## Agim Doçi

"Kur fola më thanë: Hesht!
Kur heshta në thanë: - fol!
folëeheshtheshtëefol kjo qe tërë jeta ime!..."
Agim Vinca

----------


## Flava

Shume e bukur xhaxhi Gimi! Edhe thx per viziten!!

----------


## Agim Doçi

FLAVA! Pentru tine putin in romineste...
"Viatä tristä si pustie, cind te caci si n-ai hirtie!" ...Anonimul...

Scumpa mea Flava! 
Am fost si eu in Romänia cind eram tinär, doar acuma më gindesc ce faceti voi acolo? Te simt bine! Cind am sä trec pe acolo, cred cä o sä ne intilnim o datä. V-am särutat pe toti! Multe sänätate si noroc!
Al vostru Agim

----------


## Flava

Ati invatat destul de bine romana! Sunteti bine venit..chiar daca eu si anul acesta sunt aici!! Oricum, multulesc si pt. mesajul!

----------


## Flava

Te fola..
 Me te vertet kujtova se ishe nje engjell..dhe te fola.Ndoshta nuk ishte momenti i duhur per te nisur dicka dhe gabuam.Jam shum e merzitur pas asaj qe ndodhi..edhe nuk arrij te te kuptoj dot me edhe pse ne fillim m'u duke shum njeri i kuptueshem. O Zot pse gjith vuajtjet duhet ti kemi neve femrat?? Pse harrohemi kaq shpejt ne??
 Jam shum e lodhur per te menduar..dhe prap me mendime te flas.. Jam e merzitur me ty, jam e merzitur per ty..te dua afer!!

----------


## Agim Doçi

Bine doar n-intileg nimic! Cu cine vorbesti Flava? Pe urma dece numai un an de zile ai, si pleci din Romania? N-aveti posibilitate sau nu doriti?!
Bine vä las acuma, in asteptarea a unui raspuns.
Cu drag Agim

----------


## Agim Doçi

E mbaje kokën ulur dhe heshtje
gishtrinjt e dorës kërcisnje pa kuptim
ishte nata e fundit që vije në vend-pjekie
e velur nga dashurija e shpirtit tim.

Pastaj ike pa e kthyer kokën aspak
dhe hapat i hidhje të pasigurtë
shiu i verës asaj nate i vuri kapak
takimi i fundit u kthye në një natë të pshurrtë...

Agimi

----------


## Flava

Domnule Agim, eu termin anul acesta. Daca veniti acum, va invit la o cafea :buzeqeshje: 
Shum e bukur poezia, me pelqeu shum!!

----------


## Io_e_Te

TE FLAS???
Une flas por e di qe ti sme degjon...E pse duhet te me degjosh?
Ti e di me mire se une si ndihesh tani, ketu, vetem, pa te... Si ishte kur ishe me te?Crendesi ka me tani?Tani ti je vetem...jo vetem fare...Kujtimi i dikujt qe ishte "sweet angel" nuk do te largohet prej teje (edhe sikur sado pak vlere te kete pasur)...ne fund te fundit ne kala kujtimesh jemi...nuk harrojme edhe pse shume gjera duhet ti harrojme...
Une flas por e di qe flas per vete dhe per te "logjikshmen"... por zemra sdo logjike....ku ka zemer ska logjike dhe prape ti kerkon te flas dhe te flas...cmund te thuash ne keto raste?-Me vjen keq?
-Ste meritoi?-Do vije nje tjeter? ok.ti thashe.po tani qe i thashe a do te ndryshoje dicka kjo per ty?jam e sigurt qe jo...
Prandaj foli ti vetes!Do te te degjoje me mire ty sesa Ate apo te tjeret qe te rrethojne...Foli vetes dhe binde!Qesh!!!...Si maine e o zi...

----------


## Flava

E me e , te qesh...nejse me, uroj qe ashtu sic hyri ne jeten time ashtu te dali..se nuk e kam punen mir, perndryshe apo jo?:P

----------


## Io_e_Te

Dai se je si rrush!!!Rrushi do te shikoje rrushin te piqet!prandaj gjej nje rrush(jo ktu vec pls :perqeshje: ) dhe piqu dhe ti!!!
hajt me te mira :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Flava

Goce e di qe jam rrush:P po permbaju temes aty se te vrava!! Foli edhe ti dashuris tate, se na vdiqe :buzeqeshje:  Ufffff

----------


## Io_e_Te

Te quaj zemra ime e vogel, shpirti im i bukur, zogu dhe fjale te tjera qe me vijne ne mend qofte edhe pa ndonje kuptim te krijuara nga truri im ose te dala pa dashje!
dhe te flas dhe te flas...ti rri ashtu dhe me shikon si pa dashur te me nderpresesh!buzeqesh nganjehere si per te konfirmuar qe me degjon dhe kupton se cte flas!Sa cudi!ti gjithmone buzeqesh!
Pse nuk me kundershton njeher?Pse gjithmone me degjon me vemendje sikur ke frike te thuash-Jo!Keshtu jo! dhe une te terhiqem nga fjalet e mia dhe te ndrojme rolet!te te degjoj te me flasesh!!!
Me fol...qofte edhe dy fjale te vetme me fol...mos me rri ashtu si statujat e perendive te grekeve antike...mos me buzeqesh ashtu se me duket se qesh me ato qe te them...me kundershto!me bertit!me shaj po deshe por vetem mos hesht...fol...me thuaj cte duash...Me fol zemra ime e vogel,shpirti im i bukur, me fol zogu!
Me fol...
Dhe hap syte!!Dreqi ta mare ca ender ishte dhe kjo?qenkam ber qull ne djerse...me duket se po te enderroja ty shpirti im?me duket se po flisnim?per cfar?ah po!po te kerkoja te me flisje por si gjithmone ti je teper i zene per te bere kete gje!!sme flet?ok...
sdo te flasesh...hesht ateher dhe do hesht dhe une me ty...kush do flase?zemra nuk di te flase...ky ishte gabimi im...nuk i mesova te flase...do flasesh ti tani?????

----------


## Flava

Eh...ai kushedi cdo jet duke ber, ti thua  :fantazma: ol..
Ajo qe flet, gjithmon un do jem..po nejse me!!! :i ngrysur:

----------


## Io_e_Te

do flas, do flas dhe prape do flas...
do ta bind qe gjerat duhet ti thuash me emer edhe pse edhe une sdua tju ve emer shum her...si mund te bindesh nje qe as nuk te degjon e as nuk te shikon???ufff!!!i urrej keto qorrsokaket e "filozofise time te lire" ne keto ore te vone!!dhe une prape flas...
flas flas dhe nuk pushoj...

p.s :mace e verdhe: ani mjaft te fola ty...dua ti flas vetes"GOCE SHKO MESO SE LE NAM!!!

----------


## Flava

Asnjeri nuk arrin t'a kuptoje dot shpirtin tim..asnjeri pervec Zotit..Edhe pse u mundova te te shpjegoj ty shume gjera, ti ike e kurre s'arrite te me kuptoje..Duhej te hyje, qofte edhe per 1 dite te vetme ne shpirtin tim qe te shihje, ta dije edhe ti se si ajo dhome e madhe qe dikur ishte si nje lendine ku une dhe ti luanim, e ecnim, shetisnim bashke, uleshim, putheshim, e prape luanim...tani eshte kthyer ne nje germadhe, ku asgje nga keto s'existon me, eshte e ftohte dhe gri..
 Ike dhe bashke me ty more dhe ngjyrat, i more te gjitha, e per mua s'te interesoi me..Me le aty..aty ku jam edhe sot, do jem edhe neser, edhe pasneser..E vetme, me duar bosh, me kembe te zbathura dhe zemer te zbrazur e te plagosur...duke te pritur...
 I more te gjitha, mbase pa e ditur as vete tu dhe ike larg...shume km. larg meje..
 E harrove jeten qe jetonte pas teje, harrove shpirtin e trishtuar dhe te vrare...nga ty!!! Mbase as kete s'e dije, si shume te tjera qe kurre nuk i more vesh dhe s'i kuptove...prandaj nuk e ktheve me koken mbrapa...Sa i keq u tregove me mua??!!!
 Sa shume me lendove o dashuria ime..:-(
  E prape une jam gati te te fal, vetem ti kthehu perseri tek une..beje te kuqe e plot sens jeten time edhe nje her..Vetem eja, se kurre nuk kam per te te lene te ikesh me prej meje...cfaredo te ndodhi!!!!....

----------


## Io_e_Te

...ufff!!!te gjitha i thashe!
tani dua te hesht...u lodha se foluri!!!
do heshtim te dy??

----------


## Flava

ca do te thuash ti me? edhe kujt????

----------

